# overheating



## chriscook (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, my computer has been acting really strangely lately. Sometimes when I play certain games my computer starts to make a weird beeping noise that sounds like an alarm from the computer, not my speakers. I think its overheating so I try turning on some fans around it which sometimes works. Because of that i was thinking if I should get a new cooling system because my computers kind of old. Also i was thinking of getting a new video card for crysis, but now I don't know. What is wrong with my computer and how can i fix it?

Thanks.

Specs 

Case-Alienware area 51 
cpu-pentium 4 processor 3.4 Gigs, there are 2 processors
video card-nvidia geforce 6800 gtx


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya

I would try opening up the case and clearing out all the dust inside first.

Also, try downloading Speedfan and noting down what the temps are. Get speedfan from here.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What is your psu?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Chris, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Download SpeedFan from my sig and check the temps. If that is a Prescott Pentium 4 it likely is overheating.


----------

